# Gulp under a poppin cork



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

I was wondering how all of you rig a gulp shrimp under a popping cork. I see alot of the guys on the redfish tour rig it with a normal hook (no weight) and hook it through the tail first. Also which size of shrimp do yall use. I personally like the 3''. Any advice would be appreciated. Pictures are even better. Thanks in advance for the tips.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

You pretty much already answered your own question. I'm partial to Midcoast products corks where both lines tie at the top so you can cast easily. Popping cork with a leader that hangs under the cork maybe 18 to 24", weightless hook and a 3" gulp shrimp. I hook my gulps crossways behind the eyes, Thomas (texxan1) prefers to thread the hook through the gulp. It doesnt really matter. The hooks we use are the ones that come in the DOA shrimp since we fish with those quite a bit as well.

We fish that way when it is windier than heck and the water is mud colored so color of the gulp doesnt really seem to matter much either. Thomas uses rootbeer, I like pearl.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Expirement with different ways. I use 1/8 or 1/16 oz jig heads rigged normaly. Sometimes I use a weighted hook rigged through the head, through the tail or through the side. I also use a circle hook through the tail or head. Try different ways and let the fish tell you what they want.

RR


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I use gulp with a midcoast cork and thread a hook through the shrimp to help it stay on longer, those things are a little pricey. No weights.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

gordaflatsstalker said:


> I use gulp with a midcoast cork and thread a hook through the shrimp to help it stay on longer, those things are a little pricey. No weights.


Thats why I hook them crossways behind the eyes. When a fish hits it, the gulp moves up the leader out of the way and doesnt get as beat up although occasionally it doesn get knocked off.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

I like to use a #6 treble hook and hook the 3 " shrimp behind the eyes under your favorite popping cork. The shrimp falls nicely as it hits the water while hooked that way.


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

I use a 1/16 oz screwlock head about 2 -3ft under an Alemeda Cork. I switch back and forth from cork and no cork depending on how the fishing is going and water depth.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

36" under a Rattlin' Cork, 20# flurocarbon leader w/ a appropriate splitshot about 8'' above the shrimp. #6 treble hook. (Mosquito Island setup)

Slip cork w/o the split in the cork (hard to find), rig w/ splitshot and Spro swivel and above leader ( or 25#). I hook mine under what would be the BARBED area of the shrimp. My $.02


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Midcoast Evo Cork with 18-24" with 20# flurocarbon leader, now depending on tide and wind I may or may not use a 1/16 jig head. When not using a jig head I use the red Mustad circle hooks through the tail or through the eyes. And had some success with those....

Nuclear Chicken or Pearl are my colors of choice with the gulp...


----------



## KMock (Feb 6, 2009)

I like the Midcoast Products Inticer, rigged with a 30lb florocarbon leader (adjusted for depth) and an unweighted circle hook. This allows the bait to swim more natural, and allows you to have a longer leader without staying in the grass. I thing the longer leader halps a lot. As far as bait size, depends on so many factors. 

I'll give you a tip though, try a gulp crab under the cork. You'll be able to target the redfish better withought as many trash fish.


----------



## KMock (Feb 6, 2009)

Next time I'll check my spelling. shouldn't have skipped class to go fishing!!!


----------



## TheSaltwaterLine (Aug 25, 2009)

For those of you 2coolers looking for the Midcoast Products Corks I have a good stock of every color and style. You can come by the store or order them online at:

http://store.thesaltwaterline.com/midcoast-products--innovative-fishing-corks.html

I offer all 2cool members a 10% discount in the store - we already have super prices anyway. Use promo code: 2cool10

Tight Lines - Rob


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

TheSaltwaterLine said:


> For those of you 2coolers looking for the Midcoast Products Corks I have a good stock of every color and style. You can come by the store or order them online at:
> 
> http://store.thesaltwaterline.com/midcoast-products--innovative-fishing-corks.html
> 
> ...


Hey Rob,
If you're going to spam every post how about you become a sponsor?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I love this rig for trout and reds although it seems like if you are near any reds they will snatch it up quicker. I have used everything from assasins to nortons to gulps and they seem to all work. I have also used used 1/4, 1/8 and 1/16th oz jigs and they all work also. If I get a client on the boat that can not work a lure very well that is how I set them up because it is a no brainer type rig. However I do have to constantly tell people to pop it harder to make noise. It is a great set up especially for kids. I throw it quite a bit when I am alone and I am scouting new areas because it definitely pulls in fish from a distance because they cant resist the splash of the cork. I recommend a medium action rod for this set up. Good luck


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

I use the Gulp! Jerk Shad or Shrimp on a #6 Red trebble hook 24" underneath a MidCoast Evolution cork.This setup works good for me in the Matagorda area while drifting the bay or anchored up fishing structure.


----------



## wadefish1 (Nov 19, 2008)

*#6 hook*



Capt Scott Reeh said:


> I use the Gulp! Jerk Shad or Shrimp on a #6 Red trebble hook 24" underneath a MidCoast Evolution cork.This setup works good for me in the Matagorda area while drifting the bay or anchored up fishing structure.


I also use a #6 red treble, I tye on a small snap at the end of the leader, push the eye of the trebel from just behind the head out through the nose of a 3" gulp and just hook it on the snap,close to weedless and easy to change baits.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

If fishing in the marsh I like a 1/2oz jig rigged on a long leader so it sticks in the mud and makes a puff off of the bottom when you give it a pop. For flats fishing an 1/8th Hogies screwlock.. There is no sharper hook....


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Back in the 60's and 70's we use to take the hooks off of a Lucky 13 and use it the same way. The Old timers called it a Meter Rig. 1 Meter ( 39" ) of mono tied to a Sting Ray Grub. Worked the same way as with a popping cork. Got hits on the Lucky 13 also.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Bonito said:


> Back in the 60's and 70's we use to take the hooks off of a Lucky 13 and use it the same way. The Old timers called it a Meter Rig. 1 Meter ( 39" ) of mono tied to a Sting Ray Grub. Worked the same way as with a popping cork. Got hits on the Lucky 13 also.


 Brought back memories of night fishing with r.r. lights at the Bacliff spillway with Mann's grubs. Cajun thunder cork with 36'' fluor. 30lb. leader and a long shank bleeding worm hook to hook through the gulp where only the round and barb show. If you're drifting add a split shot weight to help it sink faster.


----------

